# Apartment wanted for DF visit



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi,
Male 35 from London who is visiting DF for 1 month from end Oct 2011.
Looking for an apartment nearish to Zona Rosa that is smoke free and has had no animals in it.
Need bedroom, kitchen, living room, bathroom and internet etc.

Anyone have an apartment for rent or has info on agencies that rent them as there are a lot of fakes on the internet (so no scammers from Africa please as I have a friend in another part of mexico that can check it is authentic)

Thanks


----------



## travellingagain (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Mark,
I´m going to DF at the end of August.. Need to do the same thing. I´ll let you know if I find anything good .(I´m leaving 12 oct) probably in the Zona Rosa or Polanco 

You know anyone there that wants to rent a car cheaply?

Cheers
David 




Mark_B said:


> Hi,
> Male 35 from London who is visiting DF for 1 month from end Oct 2011.
> Looking for an apartment nearish to Zona Rosa that is smoke free and has had no animals in it.
> Need bedroom, kitchen, living room, bathroom and internet etc.
> ...


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

travellingagain said:


> Hey Mark,
> I´m going to DF at the end of August.. Need to do the same thing. I´ll let you know if I find anything good .(I´m leaving 12 oct) probably in the Zona Rosa or Polanco
> 
> You know anyone there that wants to rent a car cheaply?
> ...


Thanks,
There are aparently some apartments at this address:

Paris 10, Office 401, Colonia
Tabacalera, near the intersection of Reforma and Insurgentes

A guy on the internet is renting them a lot cheaper than most others I have found on the internet so I'm not sure if it is genuine yet.

Any further help or advice would be very welcome.


----------



## travellingagain (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi again,
Actually yes I stayed there last Feb for a month. They were not bad for the price. (Internet wasn´t wifi though) I was looking for something a bit closer to Polanco. But will probably stay there again if I can´t find anything.
Problem with this guy he asks for a deposit to be sent to Houston USA!!!
Last time I just called in on the off chance and they had something available.

Cheers
David

Polanco


Mark_B said:


> Thanks,
> There are aparently some apartments at this address:
> 
> Paris 10, Office 401, Colonia
> ...


----------



## Cochinito (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, Craigslist can be sketchy. I needed a place for a week with two bedrooms while my mom was visiting. I looked at an apartment in Condesa and everything about it was was fine... except that _there was no bed in the second bedroom_. The property manager assured me she could have a bed in there within a few days. The owner also said no problem. And then she started pressuring me about making the deposit. I told her we were prepared to pay it just as soon as there's a bed in the second bedroom. And that's the last I heard from her. :boxing:

At the same time we got some other good leads from CL and also from AirBnB, which has a reputation system. I'd check there too if you haven't already.


----------



## Cochinito (Dec 4, 2010)

Digging through my notes I found a few places that might be of interest to you, but as a barely active member of the forum I can't post links. If you can DM me I'd be glad to send them to you.


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

travellingagain said:


> Hi again,
> Actually yes I stayed there last Feb for a month. They were not bad for the price. (Internet wasn´t wifi though) I was looking for something a bit closer to Polanco. But will probably stay there again if I can´t find anything.
> Problem with this guy he asks for a deposit to be sent to Houston USA!!!
> Last time I just called in on the off chance and they had something available.
> ...


At least I know he is genuine now, I was a bit concerned sending $1400 to a US account.
Maybe you can tel me more about the apartments in case I end up using them?

Were they clean, smoke and pet hair free, and although the internet seems to have been wired was it reliable?
Also was there a kitchen in the apartment and was it usable and what about 24 hour security of the apartments?

There are also these:

hotelmexicocityapartmentsavilla. com.mx/Ingles

But some of the reviews I've found are not great, but at least these have reviews I can find unlike the other ones!

Thanks again.


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

Cochinito said:


> Digging through my notes I found a few places that might be of interest to you, but as a barely active member of the forum I can't post links. If you can DM me I'd be glad to send them to you.


You can post links if you remove the http www part etc and put a space in the . com

But how can I send you a private message for the links?


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

Any other suggestions, I've 2 months before I arrive!


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

If you guys know Spanish, you need to go over to mundoanuncio.com.mx or vivastreet.com.mx. You could also try compartodepa.com.mx - it's only for roommates and rentals. The others are like CL, but in Spanish and get more use from the Mexicans.


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

1 month to go, I've got a few to consider but any more suggestions?


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

3 weeks to go, my friend has looked at 5 and all terrible!

Anyone know of really nice apartments in DF or I might be sleeping in a cardboard box in alameda!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's a one bedroom in Deleg. Benito Juarez, looks like about 3 miles from Zona Rosa: (you can Google it)

Malintzin Apartments, 1 bedroom, 3300 pesos a week
----------------------------------------

Another from Craigslist in Alvaro Obregon, looks like about 4 miles away:

Renta de Departamentos DF | Mexico en Renta, only 30m2 but with amenities you asked for, at USD922/month
----------------------------
Also another website you can search: www "dot" sublet "dot" com, then Central MX, then MX City, then area listings - they have direct rentals and sublets.


----------

